# ariens pro snowblower



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Does anyone run an ariens pro snowblower. I was looking the other night at the dealer. He has a 13/32 and a 13/36 for $2250. The units have the differential, heated hand warmers, elec start with battery, elec shute rotation. It looks to be a decent unit to complement my 8/24 ariens. What do you think. Today was good, i just picked up 3 new customers.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I would check with www.areins.com, I run the Ariens 824. They sure do make a quality snowblower. And dam are they nice. They have one at the local home depot that has its own car battery to power it self. It has like a 32-36 inch cutting capacity.


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

look at cub cadet or white, for about the same price you can have a 13/45 powersteering. 
http://www.cubcadet.com/servlet/BrandProductDetail?ID=175&CAT=14&SUB=15

same engine as ariens and mecanics is pretty close to be similar. the 12 volt starter is also available from your dealer. I have 2 units like this and they are really faster than a 33"


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

dam they just keep getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

The 13hp Tecumseh can barely handle a 32" cut on my Toro 13/32's. I doubt it would do well in heavy stuff with a 45" swath.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

SPEAKING OF SNOW BLOWER




WISHING EVERBODY A WHITE CHRISTMA$


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

That's just plain ugly.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I have to agree with chtucker.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

IVE BEEN WAITING 2YRS TO POST THIS I THOUGHT YOUD ENJOY IT 

THIS IS MY CHRISTMAS PRESENT TO ALL WHO PLOW WHERE OTHERS FEAR TO TREAD.







CARDOCTOR


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

cubcadet has merged with troybilt no more cubcadet snow blowers. i just bought a 10.5 - 30" snow blower troy bilt heavy duty model w/ power steering $1600.00 four bladed fan. maybe will get to try it out christmas day.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Funny picture....i run an ariens 824 and a much older model. But they both run great!


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

That picture is funny, but definately disturbing.


----------

